# Linux for the prepper



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I am supposed to create this thread for anything Linux. So let's get started.....

Why would you want to look into Linux?

It is free, which is important for new installs onto a computer during a SHTF scenario. Other operating systems may require an online activation when a connection to the activation server is no longer available. This could leave you holding a computer with no operating system, not cool.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Why would a prepper want to use Linux?

In addition to being free it is often open source, meaning you can freely, and legally redistributed its software among your friends without copyright violations or risk of lawsuit. The sourcecode is often available for the applications, meaning you can examine it for security flaws, or even rewrite sections of code you don't like the functions for. It also has "default driver libraries" for various devices meaning there is support for older devices as well as newer devices. You can also run both MSDOS and Windows programs on Linux, and there is currently very basic function for older MAC OS X (mostly console based apps) however with time there may be more support. People often work in cells on programs contributing to the development of software as a team. Software is often free or a donation is requested. The software access and use is something you don't usually find with windows software or mac software.


It is often a "real time" OS, with its core which allows a slightly different function. You can install programming languages right into the command line such as C, Python, and there are other scripting langauge SH, BASH, KSH, etc.. that allow increased functionality just by using text functions. There is tons of info online on these things.

The key is that linux can be a power user OS meaning you can write and execute code right in the OS without the need for expensive development software, as a matter of fact lots of linux development software is free!

I think Argentina switched over to Linux when there was a boycott of Microsoft when there was a backlash against foreign NGO's in that country. In general Linux supports intelligence, it is used by some of the smartest people in the world, as well as some of the nicest people in the world. 

While you can store linux and its programs offline and install from USB or CD/DVD, you can also do it over a local network or the internet. You can't just get it from one source, there are hundreds of sources and hundreds of versions of linux, although there are a few "BIG ONES" there was a list of about 8 or so MAJOR Flavours of linux, they have the same core functions but can have slight differences. Red Hat and Debian are two early examples. An old friend was into Red Hat early on, it allowed updates via a special update system. His computer knowledge really helped him out, first Co-oping at a large insurance company as IT support, which led him down a carear path of managing an aspect of the insurance firms trading. Linux is used by smart kids, who feel constrained by Windows,there was a lot of anti windows talk back in the day, and likely still exits, but it has grown enough that it stands on its own, not as an alternative, but rather as the best choice.


Android OS, is built on Linux, Some of Androids security features are based off SeLinux (Secure Linux). The reason, it is one of the most secure operating systems out there, and can be made much more secure. Tons of people have used linux as a server. It is great for networking, as an early alternative to WINNT and later WIN2000 and others. If you want "native" networking capability to host to D-ARPAnet this is one way of doing it. 


Now why do preppers need computers? Well I am not sure, but they can assist with technology, and linux is very well suited to hardware interfacing with security cameras, sensors, GPS systems, remote HAM radio systems, weather equipment, you can also program AI or other software to provide for contigency plans based on specific scenarios. 

I am running UBUNTU (trusty distro) flavour now, and have previous installed MINT and my first linux that I installed on my system was Debian back when "sarge edition" edition came out. I was first introduced to linux itself in about 1996/1997, and at the time it looked like an OS that had programming language built into it. I was first exposed to computers at the command line, about 1988 (286 - TandySL1000) and of course before that there was atari/commodore and nintendo as basic computers. I never had an atari or commodore until after the Tandy. The point is that linux in the 1990s was similar to my first computer experiences, only way more capable. DOS really cut off a lot of the C programming capability and left it as a stripped down OS. Unless you opened up the BASIC terminal in MSDOS, you wouldn't get close to what UNIX offers in house. Windows killed MSDOS and introduced new "recovery" and "NET" specific applications removing much of the command line function from windows. They also removed a lot of "backwords compatibility"

Linux 64 bit can run 32bit, and 16 bit, etc.. windows 64 does not offer this.

Overall it is a very versatile system. It not only installs to windows x86 (common windows desktop computers, or X64 new AMD based systems), but it also installs to ARM (smart phones, tablets etc..) PPC (old APPLE computers from before the switch to INTEL), as well as most other major hardware architectures. You can't get that from windows, which is now just starting to implement cross hardware support between the X and ARM - which is a very cool step for windows.


You don't need one or the other either. You can "bootload" like you can load multiple WINDOWS OS's on the same system, you can load multiple LINUX or LINUX AND WINDOWS, or LINUX MAC AND WINDOWS on the same computer.


Linux also allow virtualiztion which lets you run windows inside linux, or mac inside linux. 



It is a very capable operating system. That can be more secure than windows usually is. There can be a learning curve but where it is today is a lot like windows XP only it is way more versatile. 

This I guess will be a reason to use it. Because if it can't do it, nothing can. 

and 
Penguins are use to winter.




Just got to say linux has come a major long way since 1994. In the 1990s it was still infant - geek to it. Now it has birthed the android smart phone revolution and is the 3rd most used OS base out there. In 2005 when sarge came out, there was still a learning curve but it was more like MACOS where you had the command line but also a good desktop GUI. Now 10 years later the OS is very smooth and is as easy to install as Windows, if not smoother. Arugably it installs easier than windows. It is just like butter now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have both Vista and Linux on my home computer... If windows crashed I can still boot it up with linux


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For those interested, here's a list of "live" versions that can be run from a DVD without wiping or installing anything: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.

For a SHTF situation, having your own slim and trim OS saved to a DVD or USB would be far more handy than having to install one.
No hassle with formatting, partitioning, boot sector tweaking, etc...
I'd prefer a handheld OS that I can pop into any working system that will give me instant use of all components, and leave no trace that I was ever there.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I forgot knoppix, it was the first live boot i ran into.

JULinux JUST USE LINUX!: JULinux Emergency Tactical Prepper Edition

Here is another example of its usefullnes.

Say a relative dies, you don't, know his password, as long as the data isn't encrypted all you need to do is throw in a usb flash stick of puppy linux or ubuntu, mint, knoppix etc.. and away you go.

This is why setting system passwords (only slows down gaining access often doesn't stop it) and encryption of data to a secure key ideally kept on a few different hardcopy and electronic formats or a biometic token of some sort. Can make it much more difficult to gain access to systems. Most people who have not set up encryption likely can all be gained access to at the physical point which can be useful if people are dying but their data is useful. You can gain access to any nonsecure computer by just puting in a usb stick. It will boot and you can gain access to the hardware and the harddrive, as if it was your computer.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kauboy it could leave a trace, both on the systems smart drive, specific bios diagnostics, and any network tokens. There also could be hardware that has recoverable flash data. These and other things are system dependent though. It is the CCTV that you shuold be more concerned about.

Also your flashdrive unless low level formatted could also store file parts, even though it isn't visible to your linux os. Unless you 0 data write areas anything not implemented in system ram it could leave evidence.

You would need a "loaded into ram only" version of linux. Not one that may use your flash drive as a working drive.

Using an external cd/dvd player instead of a flash drive may be a better option, or mounting as /media/cdrom instead of /meda/sdXYZ

Of course you already said you have a cell phone jammer I assume you have a CCTV jammer too right?

You must be anonymous if the FBI hasn't arrested you. Either that or a government agent.

Even the UK GOV has spoken on linux such as Ubuntu
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/17/uk-government-issues-ubuntu-14-04-lts-security-guidance/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Kauboy it could leave a trace, both on the systems smart drive, specific bios diagnostics, and any network tokens. There also could be hardware that has recoverable flash data. These and other things are system dependent though. It is the CCTV that you shuold be more concerned about.
> 
> Also your flashdrive unless low level formatted could also store file parts, even though it isn't visible to your linux os. Unless you 0 data write areas anything not implemented in system ram it could leave evidence.
> 
> ...


When did I ever claim to have a cell jammer?

When I said you wouldn't leave a trace, I meant there would be no way for a person to discern you'd been there, so there'd be no reason to run further diagnostics to check for remnants. We're talking about post-SHTF here. The likelihood of CCTV running and not being noticeable is exceedingly low. Avoid such areas, they have unknown resources.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

My bad I confused you with beach Kowboy I apologize on the mix up.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/7354-messin-people-not-prepper-3.html

DNA and other forensics unles you are really good.

Buy yeah most people are oblivious to home invasion unless somehting is missing or are there when it happened. I had atleast one occasion of a home invasion on my garage when I was in a trailer next to it. I caught them and told them to get the "**##(" out now. They asked among themselves "your call" They basically walked in and started looking for a light switch after trying it they said what no electricity (I was off grid and not backfeeding) - which is when I told them to get the #*883 out now. Had I not been there and my security system not activated I probably wouldn't know. Of course i can't even contact police because it would cause more harm to me than the people I had no description of other than old sounding guys. Most people would call police, but based on the probabilities it would play out like the antifreeze bottle, no evidence of anything happening means I am just making up a story since police don't "help me" they generally aim to hinder, delay and disrupt me. So any involvement will just end up being used against me even if I am the victim, as has showed up in my case disclosure of reporting tresspass and inquiring about break ins on my street, they use it against me and altered what happened to suit their profiling, it is ridiculous. If I reported a home invasion they would blame me and say my house isn't safe enough. It is nonsense. I could have attempted an arrest but that would have been last resort as there were likely atleast two of them,and contact could have resulted in a need of physical force (which is against the law in Canada for non LE unless there is no other option, and I was in bed feeling crappy. I could have attempted an arrest but it wasn't required for my safety at that point. Police have a history of doing nothing when I report crimes on my property up here though. There is also the chance it was gov executing process or search without a warrant which has also occured to me, and its not what happens but rather what they say happened that matters after the fact, and police lie up here. The point is, you could get caught but for most it is not likely unless they have a detection system such as taping a door, or having a trip alarm in place. The tape is good because it is non electronic. Also having remote "film trip" is also a good way of non electronic evidence. If electonics jamming isn't an issue tons of camera recording options.

What makes it more problematic is that the government has allowed gov agent agents to disrupt, steal, and conduct other misceif to citizens and their property now. So they now have a law that lets them break the law,even if no criminal act has been commited, if they suspect someone may be up to something. This is issued as with my civil case pollice and other government employees have created and used false reports as a basis of executing an act. Personally I have been a victim of police (and more than police) frame up, profiling on false information, action without evidence of an events, and taking third party hearsay as a basis for conducting criminal acts against people in Canada is now officially, rather than unofficially, in place. I am not sure if the US has also had protections against criminal torts by government stripped. The point in all this is that, yes there are ways of you being caught. Don't think linux will make you untracable, it all depends who you target, not that you likely havea good reason to try to hide your access. Can you give examples of why you would want to hide your access of a system?

Things have gone from innocent until proven guilty to "guilty on suspicion" or in my case "guilty on desire for guilt by government"

Kauboy don't think you are undetectable, it all depends where you are. They now are using facial recognition to track people, which they can log into their database, likewise they can build a database of where people are at a given time and narrow down bycross refreencing logistic demographic info. This is still sort of infant but it has been feild tested at events. I am not aware of a national drag net only "locations airports, major events etc.."

The TEMPEST/TUR projects showed mass data gathering. This is what is publically known. If you have a cell phone your movement is likely tracked by cross location (if it has power on) There are lots of little things. Just police do not to my knoweldge have access to all this stuff due to the "corporate nation that only merges at national security" rather than law enforcement.

None the less it begs the question, who are you trying to secretly gain access to?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You really take things too literal, and much too far.
My scenario only played out if I needed to access something, like personal records on a USB drive, and didn't have a working computer.
I wouldn't want to have to install a distro on some random system, but a live linux build would allow me the access I needed. And when I unplugged it, the system would be unaffected by my use. This isn't meant to insinuate that I mean to do anything malicious or secretive, just that it won't adversely affect the system I use.

Seriously man, relax once in a while.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Live Linux CD DVD and thumb drives. The operating system resides on the CD DVD or thumb drive and in RAM. It should leave no trace on the desktop. The thumb drive would be best because you can save to it. That's not to say they can't track you through the internet.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The same thumb drive that I keep in my preps with digital copies of everything, is also a bootable linux system. This is extremely useful because I don't have to know the user password to the windows machine in front of me.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Additionally, my thumb drie has all the required adobe readers, epub readers, word processor, etc. I don't need an internet connection to fix up the computer in front of me, because the thumb drive has everything that I need to access the data on the thumb drive.

What good is your contact list, if the computer in front of you can not read it,and you have no internet to install the appropriate reader.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Also, I have noticed that my netbook is not powerful enough for it's Windows 7 operating system. When I boot my system with my thumb drive, I find that my internet browsing sessions are quite pleasant with a light weight operating system that is NOT running 73 processes and services in the background like it's windows 7 os.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

One advantage to Linux is something I haven't explored yet. Apparently, Linux can match its data link layer to AX.25, which is a data link layer protocol designed for use by amateur radio operators in packet radio set ups.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Ubuntu ( and other distributions) is able to install a package called "Virtual Box" (from Oracle?). 

I can personally vouch for Virtual box'es ability to run a copy of Windows XP on a Windows 7 system thus solving missing win7 drivers issues for older hardware. It was on a system that did not have linux, so this is just my way of saying that I trust virtual box.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> The same thumb drive that I keep in my preps with digital copies of everything, is also a bootable linux system. This is extremely useful because I don't have to know the user password to the windows machine in front of me.


They can set a BIOS password to reject the use of bootable devices. Nobody usually bothers though. Just saying.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Also, I have noticed that my netbook is not powerful enough for it's Windows 7 operating system. When I boot my system with my thumb drive, I find that my internet browsing sessions are quite pleasant with a light weight operating system that is NOT running 73 processes and services in the background like it's windows 7 os.


Also (sorry about multiple quotes) the netbooks were actually designed for Linux, and the first had SSD hard drives. Imagine that. They didn't take off and everyone went Windows xp then Windows 7 starter edition.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

James m said:


> They can set a BIOS password to reject the use of bootable devices. Nobody usually bothers though. Just saying.


I like to feed those computers my cold coffee.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I like to feed those computers my cold coffee.


I like to wipe their BIOS chip.

Also, I keep a USB loaded with an instance of PortableApps in order to have fully executable diag tools and utility apps.
I need to empty a USB somewhere and get a linux distro loaded up and ready.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can wipe the BIOS by either removing the button battery or moving the jumper. I guess there must be a way to do it with just software.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like this discussion! I have to get a couple of those Live CDs so I can make clones of my systems. In THIS case cloning is not illegal...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Clearly, a Linux distro should be in a prepper's store room.
Even an un-learned PC person can drop-in an Ubuntu CD and browse Excel spreadsheets, Word Docs, etc.

The one caveat, in my mind, is that many laptops do not come with CD/DVD players and/or Cat-5 connection anymore... Ya gotta use a thumb drive and protect it from EMP.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have both Vista and Linux on my home computer... If windows crashed I can still boot it up with linux


I run Linux and Windows on my home system. The ONLY reason I ever boot into Windows is for some games. There are a few games that run better in windows than via emulation on Linux, so I mostly run my Blizzard games there. That's it. Otherwise I'm Linux for everything else, and I'm 100% Linux at work.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Once my morale booster on my mail server.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They should make that into a video screen saver!


----------



## Josephine (Aug 7, 2015)

After some bad experiences with Windows I'am a very happy Linux user. I like the open source idea, it takes some work to get used to Linux, but once you are used to it it's easy.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah you can hook up your radio if it is compatible, much like a windows computer. Linux often offers sources or the ability to modify code. My quad band radio has an ethernet connection capability. I am not sure if baofang has a serial capability.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Note that for radiostuff chirp does exist for linux also. This can be used to program the baofang.


----------

